# Hunting knife



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi guys i'm looking for a handmade Scandinavian style hunting knife, would any of you hunters out there be kind enough to point me in the direction of a realy good knife maker..

Thanks guys


----------



## musch (Dec 17, 2007)

Check out www.ragweedforge.com they have some really interesting stuff.

Hopefully the mods will give me some discretion on this, because it is kinda obscure. There are no sponsers that handle this kind of thing.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2007)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Hi guys i'm looking for a handmade Scandinavian style hunting knife, would any of you hunters out there be kind enough to point me in the direction of a realy good knife maker..
> 
> Thanks guys



Check with ShoerFast here on AS.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks guys, the mods do use discretion on here


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 17, 2007)

I think i'm going to get a Helle made knife, they're made up in Norway


----------



## Sprig (Dec 17, 2007)

Theres a thread here "Who here makes their own knives?" (I think thats what it was called, started by Shoerfast (no slouch in the forge is he!) I'm sure) with several links to custom knives and makers, also google my friend Seth "Cosmo Knives" on Saltspring, he has been doing some very fine work and his prices are very reasonable for custom work, give me a sec I'll post the link, here ya go > http://www.cosmoknives.com/ , he's a hella talented guy and as honest as they come, worthy of a look-see.
For listings of makers in North America try this> www.abana.org - Artist Blacksmith Association of North America ... Last time I checked around in there I got lost in a puddle of drool for several hours 



Serge


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link to Cosmoknives looks like he makes some great knives! I'll give him an email.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 22, 2007)

If I remember right shoerfast said he doesn't make them to sale--he just makes them as a hobby.


----------

